# Tagalog : some seasons greetings



## LatinRainbow

Hi you all,
I want to send a card to a friend and I wonder if it's possible to write these words in tagalog, not in a phrase, just alone. 

peace, joy, hope, compassion, humility, respect, love, tolerance.

If any of these can be translated I appreciate the help.
Honestly, I read a dictionary and made myself a mess, some I didn't find, others have more than an option and didn't know which to choose. 

As always, Thanks-so-much in advance for the postings.


----------



## niernier

There are a lot of synonyms but these are closest words I can think of

peace  -  kapayapaan
joy  -  galak
hope  -  pag-asa
compassion  -  pakikiramay
humility - pagpapakumbaba
respect - respeto
love  -  pag-ibig
tolerance -  pagpaparaya


----------



## LatinRainbow

niernier said:


> There are a lot of synonyms but these are closest words I can think of


Great, Maraming salamat 
Another one, while saying happy new year, bagong ends by g or n. I have doubts about this word, I really can't remember how to write it.
Thanks so much.


----------



## niernier

The word for bago is new.

Since bago ends with a vowel,we add "-ng". The same goes for other adjectives which ends with a vowel, add "-ng " at the end.

bagong taon = new year
manigong/masayang/maligayang bagong taon = happy new year

But the most frequently heard greeting is "manigong bagong taon"


----------



## LatinRainbow

niernier said:


> the most frequently heard greeting is "manigong bagong taon"


Yes, that was the greeting I was talking about ( the only I knew ). Just had the doubt about how the word ended. Now with your explanation I won't forget it.

Thanks so much for your help... and Maligayang Pasko!


----------

